# GeForce GTX350 : Born to lead



## layzee (Oct 11, 2008)

After the smash-mouth GTX280, NVidia are ready to release another monster from their stable. The successor to the mighty GTX280 will probably be the GTX350. The new card will be based on a 55-nm manufacturing process and for the first time NVidia will make the move to GDDR5 memory instead of GDDR3 which they have used for quite some time now. These are some of the possible specifications of the new "King Of The Ring" :-

Core or GPU Name : GT300
Manufacturing Process : 55-nm
Die Area : 576 sq.mm
Memory Controller : 512 bit GDDR5
Memory : 2GB GDDR5
No. Of Stream Processors : 480
No. Of Grating Operation Units : 64
Memory Bandwidth : 216 GBps
Core Clock : 830MHz
Shader Clock : 2075 MHz
Memory Clock : 3360MHz (effective)
Pixel Fill Rate : 36.3G pixels/s
Texture Fill Rate : 84.4Gpixels/s
Platforms Supported : DirectX 10 (No DX 10.1 Support Yet)

NVidia's biggest rival ATI (or AMD) is also set to release a step up from the RV770 named the RV870. The new RV870 is going to be based on either a 40-nm or 45-nm process and is going to have 960 stream processors with 256-bit GDDR5 memory.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 11, 2008)

layzee said:


> After the smash-mouth GTX280, NVidia are ready to release another monster from their stable. The successor to the mighty GTX280 will probably be the GTX350. The new card will be based on a 55-nm manufacturing process and for the first time NVidia will make the move to GDDR5 memory instead of GDDR3 which they have used for quite some time now. These are some of the possible specifications of the new "King Of The Ring" :-
> 
> Core or GPU Name : GT300
> Manufacturing Process : 55-nm
> ...



When's the release date, any idea? i mean for both? Cause RV870 is surely gonna take some time.

And what's gonna be the approx. price of this new NVIDIA monster BTW?


----------



## hellgate (Oct 11, 2008)

yipee.hope these monsters get released by the time Nehalem hits the shelves.selling off my current rig next week.so planning to get one of these babies in my new Core i7 rig.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 12, 2008)

U've got a monster rig already, and selling it off???(Sheesh, filthy rich)


----------



## layzee (Oct 12, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> When's the release date, any idea? i mean for both? Cause RV870 is surely gonna take some time.
> 
> And what's gonna be the approx. price of this new NVIDIA monster BTW?



No idea man. But ATI is about to get thrashed big time. I feel that even a dual-GPU RV870 solution won't stand a chance against the mighty GTX350.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 12, 2008)

U can't say soo early. Although it luks like GTX350=2xGTX280 + performance

But, RV870 has just 160SPs more than RV770, dunno what AMD is gonna do to tackle this.


----------

